# My Roubo Build



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Getting the Lumber*


So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.



Now to make it physically happen, my friend Talia Hofbauer, or Hoffy. I don't have a car, so i basically had to rely on her. OK-to be honest, i tricked her. She's 9 months pregnant and i tricked her into going to a lumber yard with a tiny Toyota Yaris. Before you judge, i told her i was tricking her. I am making a mini-rietveld red and blue chair for her kid and she agreed to take me to pick up the wood (which is so tiny and cute it fits into a shopping bag, but never mind). I then mentioned that i had a fairly large order for a bench as well, and that picking up the chair wood was a ploy to get my Roubo lumber home.

She was a great sport! Thanks Dave and Hoffy!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


I hope you will be taking a lot of photos and blogging the build Naomi so we can follow with. I also think it is interesting that you will be doing your woodworking in an apartment. Using hand tools, I expect that could work out just fine. Most people living in apartments wouldn't even consider woodworking as a hobby, but you are demonstrating that it is possible. Good luck with your bench!


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


Naomi,

I sure hope you can incorporate some dovetails into that bench. 

Good luck and I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


Naomi, I think you is off to a great start.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


How exciting. The birth of a roubo. It's interesting that you mention pregnant people. I would have thought that i could build a roubo in less time than my wife could have a baby… but I guess not. I'm up to 14 months now… and still not finished…


----------



## VillageCarpenter (Feb 25, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


Yea! I bet you're dreaming about the build. Nothing quite like the excitement of starting a new project, especially your own workbench. )


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


Looking forward to watching your progress, Naomi! Love the tricking of the pregnant woman bit! The temporary loss of mental reasoning due to pregnancy is fun to take advantage of, but… it's almost too easy at this point (20 weeks for my wife). It isn't as much fun when it is too easy, you know?

Kari, I didn't know you were a lumberjock! Welcome!

(says the mostly inactive lumberjock… still, my post count is currently at 1183 days)


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


Thanks, everybody! I will definitely be taking loads of photos…but mostly so i can ask you guys how to fix mistakes! ;-)
Chuck-i will do dovetails on the next bench-when i have one big solid slab of wood 
Ethan and Daniel-congrats on being dads! New baby woodworkers!
Yeah, Kari-i didn't know you were a lumberjock…but it's not surprising. If Nancy was a LJ-that would be! ;-)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


very cool news! congrats on the chosen path.

curious - where did you get your lumber from? I was just in Israel, and was wondering where the resources would be. was hoping to get some Olive wood, but didn't get a chance to get some.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Getting the Lumber*
> 
> 
> So it's finally happened! Of course, the day before i read that the Schwarz is coming out with another workbench book, this one more hand-tool-apartment-dweller-friendly, but no matter :-/.The lumber has been ordered and picked up. I know it's premature to thank ppl for helping me build a workbench when all i have is a pile of lumber, so for now, i suppose i would like to mention that there are two people without whom i could not have a pile of lumber that is hopefully soon to be a workbench. The first is my LJ buddy Dave R. He gave me advice when it came to dimensioning in mm, Sketchup, general advice, etc. He helped me A LOT and he didn't even block my thousands of unnecessary questions on email. For that i am thankful.
> ...


Naomi, one thing I forgot to mention. The latest Shop Notes mag had a great article on preparing Douglas Fir for a bench top and a fairly stress-less glue-up process. If you don't have the mag., you might find it worthwhile to get it. They also mentioned they have some info on the subject on their website.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Ah, Crap--Whinge Fest*


From Roubo Slumber
 This is the current state of my Roubo. I'm pretty embarrassed about that, given that i have had the lumber for a few months now. I have encountered several glitches, besides my doctorate (when it gets in the way of woodworking, that's exactly how i think of the damn thing).

-First off, i miscalculated the stretchers. Since it's 2 laminated pieces, one should be shorter than the other, and i ordered 2 of the same size (and shorter at that! the width between each leg). 
-This problem was compounded by sensible revelation (though it would have been more sensible before i ordered the bloody lumber) that i wish to make my bench a knockdown version. I'm a student, move relatively frequently, etc. So now if i do knock-down, i have to make the joinery half-lap, so my base just got smaller.
-This is the kicker: i am so annoyed at myself that i am a stickler for details and following directions-the thought went through my head before i ordered my lumber that the top of the Roubo could be made with thicker slabs of wood, thus less gluing (and it's probably easier to dimension wood when it's on the thicker side). Instead i went by the book and have loads of these pieces. So basically, i have loads of pieces for the top that i am not sure i can dimension. Why the anxiety about dimensioning?
a) i only have hand tools at my disposal
b) i am not sure i have an adequate workspace upon which to perform this task (nor, for that matter, an even floor)
Here's a photo of my current workspace:

From Roubo Slumber
-If you look closely, you can probably see why my confidence is shot. See that lumber on the work table? Those are my legs. Well, my bench's future legs. I completely and utterly banana-boated those things. *sigh*
Thanks for reading. I feel a bit better that i wrote that actually… :-/


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Ah, Crap--Whinge Fest*
> 
> 
> From Roubo Slumber
> ...


Hmmm…maybe this helps


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Ah, Crap--Whinge Fest*
> 
> 
> From Roubo Slumber
> ...


Welcome to woodworking Naomi! Just kidding, but certainly not a first. If I told you about all the measuring mistakes I have done, you would probably be my age before I finished. Now's a good time to become proficient with a handplane if you have one or alternately get a nice male student or two nice female students to help you haul it to a cabinet shop for dimensioning. Where there is a will there is a way! (a great cliche'). Either way good luck and I hope it won't be so long between your bench blogs next time.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Ah, Crap--Whinge Fest*
> 
> 
> From Roubo Slumber
> ...


Naomi while you are checking sites you might want to take a look at Bob Rozaieski's Logan Cabinet Shoppe he is a hand tools only guy and he is building a bench (without using a bench to build it).


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*

יום ירושלים

First off, thanks to everyone for their encouragement. I really do appreciate it. _Note to self: If you think something nice whilst reading someone else's stuff, tell them-you never know what your comments can generate._

I looked at the wood and thought-what the hell? How badly can i f this up (probably more than i can guess, so i am thankful for that blind-spot)? Let's look at the wood, and forget about getting the bloody things objectively flat; how about seeing how they fit each other. This may be embarking down the wrong path, but there seems to be some logic to it. I have 20 boards for the top (blerg), so i will do 4 sections of 5 boards. I know the Schwarz did 3, and i did agonise a bit over this, but it's time to stop being a pedant and a literalist! 4 sections, it is!

I numbered them and even swiped them with a block plane just to make sure the grains are lined up. One bad thing about softwood is that it moves A LOT. The weather here in the Middle East has been like what i imagine menopause to be like; hot flashes on and off, unseasonal rain (well, i guess the metaphor falls apart there, but whatever), etc. So i imagine (haven't checked thoroughly) that there is a lot of movement in my super-soft white pine. I am hoping to use this weakness to my advantage:


From Roubo Slumber
Lining up the boards by grain; dry-clamping to see if they are aligned nicely and if they might, as a result of being clamped, eventually align better

Here is a close-up (sorry-i got lazy and took the photos from my mobile):

From Roubo Slumber

I guess my question here is should i be worried about these gaps?:

From Roubo Slumber
To be fair, i only did some planing to fit with the first 2 boards; i have to do this, but i didn't want to get carried away-this was my mistake with my legs, which i think i mangled.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*
> 
> יום ירושלים
> 
> ...


Hey-do you think i can stack the 15 boards on their sides for now or bad idea?


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*
> 
> יום ירושלים
> 
> ...


Naomi, 
Good job conquering your fears and getting to work! 
Can you move the board (with the gap) to the other side (keeping the grain pattern in mind and clamp to close the gap? Or rearrange them all so there is no gap?
I guess the real question is can YOU live with the gap and not stress over what you might have done to correct it during the build? The wood projects you build will not care if there is a gap in your workbench top and a workbench is a tool, not furniture. 
Thanks for sharing your workbench build with us.


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*
> 
> יום ירושלים
> 
> ...


1. While your'e working with soft pine, it will stiffen up once you glue up a whole bunch of boards. It'll never be as stable as hard wood, but the sooner you get it all ready and glued up the better IMHO.

2. I also highly suggest shuffling the boards until you optimize for all the qualifiers you're after (matching grain, minimal gaps, etc). Another trick I and others apply is to take boards that are not so flat and face them against each other. When you pull them together to clamp them up the natural forces of the boards oppose each other and the resulting laminate will end up keeping its shape even more. This of course means you have to apply more clamping pressure toward the center of the glue up so it's best to get them as flat as possible before doing so. I'd say your gap doesn't look that bad.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*
> 
> יום ירושלים
> 
> ...


Naomi,
We're still having "Fun" right?
Keep on Keeping on!
Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis
p.s. I do hope you can read the humor into this!
p.p.s. For me it would be self depricating!


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*
> 
> יום ירושלים
> 
> ...


Naomi,
Just one serious word of caution. Once you laminate those four sections together. It will be critical that they have no gaps-for they will not be easy to apply enough clamping pressure to straighten them out!
Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*
> 
> יום ירושלים
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the tips, guys! i perused some articles about grain direction, and so far i am still a bit stumped! About the concepts in general and also about how to apply them to my particular cut of board. Ken-once i bit the bullet, i was most definitely having fun!
Will-is there anything i can finish the bench with that will make it especially hard? That's what i hate about pine-you can scratch it with your thumbnail and do some damage. That top is going to get beaten up pretty quickly…


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *SUCKING IT UP AND GETTING ON WITH IT: THE TOP*
> 
> יום ירושלים
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the encouragement, Autumn! Hey-when you doing the Jefferson bookstand? I can't wait for that! I just spent hours trying to find a sawhorse (a pair, rather). Sometimes i really hate the middle east! But i did find 4 litres of Titebond for 105 NIS which is i think a good price…
Oh, and PS-i didn't necessarily get the grain direction right just because i checked it!
PPS-not SO worried about gaps. Will Stokes said it doesn't look so bad. I think i will clamp another section today, and we'll see how that goes. The boards went through the planer at the place. My mistake with the legs was to flatten each surface, rather than check how they fit. So i am hoping since the boards are not completely wonky that all i'll need to do is swipe a few times with the block plane. Here's hoping!


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Well, 3b, Actually*

I moved the lumber outside, rather than clamping on the floor in my lounge, and added my bar clamps as well. Still dry clamping, though:

From Roubo SLumber
Relocating the work to where it ought to be-the shop! Not sure why the weight of all the clamps hasn't toppled it. And i even had to position a bar clamp outside the window!


From Roubo SLumber
More clamps was a good idea…


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Well, 3b, Actually*
> 
> I moved the lumber outside, rather than clamping on the floor in my lounge, and added my bar clamps as well. Still dry clamping, though:
> 
> ...


a bar clamp outside the window?? nothing, nothing!  what may happen on the other hand? you may kill a couple of postmen at most…and you will always be in position to accuse the masons of the next building yard…keep on without any doubts!
--
Now, the hammer: where were you thinking to store the hammer?


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Well, 3b, Actually*
> 
> I moved the lumber outside, rather than clamping on the floor in my lounge, and added my bar clamps as well. Still dry clamping, though:
> 
> ...


Looks like it's glueing together nicely!


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Top Glue-up (1/4 Sections) & Sizing of the Stretchers*

Well, here are some photos from the first glue up:


From Roubo SLumber
The Schwarz said that pine is resinous and resists glue so acetone helps.


From Roubo SLumber
The roller idea is the Renaissance Woodworker's-and i like it!


From Roubo SLumber


From Roubo SLumber
Probably should have waited till it was a bit more dry and firm…

Also, i decided to see what could be done with the botched stretchers.

From Roubo SLumber
Cutting 4" off half of my bottom stretchers to make two 2" tenons when laminated; note the Wood Whisperer pencil. And as i type this i am actually wearing a WW t-shirt!


From Roubo SLumber
New blade for saw


From Roubo SLumber
Making the cut with my guide from the Columbus WW show in January (but i couldn't get the handle to snap all the way down…)


From Roubo SLumber
Sneak peak of bottom stretcher (i am thinking to do the tenons but with a bolt through so i can knock them down. Or should i do a lap joint?)


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Top Glue-up (1/4 Sections) & Sizing of the Stretchers*
> 
> Well, here are some photos from the first glue up:
> 
> ...


You're the best Dave! Seriously, don't trouble yourself. I am thinking something like this.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Top Glue-up (1/4 Sections) & Sizing of the Stretchers*
> 
> Well, here are some photos from the first glue up:
> 
> ...


You're on your way to a great bench. My MVP tool in my shop. That little roller gets a workout with this top too. Great work and I too love that pink scroll saw.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Top Glue-up (1/4 Sections) & Sizing of the Stretchers*
> 
> Well, here are some photos from the first glue up:
> 
> ...


Haha! A nauler that says Susie! I did paint my saw, yes. I am just hoping i never have to take it in to be serviced. Could be embarrassing. Though there is also little chance of getting it mixed up with other people's, though!
Shannon-i can't tell you how many times i refer to your blog-it's so helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *

Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.

From Roubo SLumber
Once the last section had been in clamps for a few hours, i just had to go for it (damn instant gratification…)

From Roubo SLumber
Granted, it's not the most neat glue-up, and might resemble a game of Jenga from an angle, but i do feel some sense of achievement!

From Roubo SLumber
All i have to say is thanks to Marc Spagnolo's review of clamps! I absolutely fancy my Jets. And when i was finished, i followed Marc's advice and protected my investment: i waxed up all the clamps again. I definitely need to get some more (smaller) Jets…


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *
> 
> Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.
> 
> ...


Looks good, but it's gonna be a pain to plane


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *
> 
> Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.
> 
> ...


Jimi-it's fun to plane-loads of great long shavings before the real planing begins! i started flattening up the bottom a bit as practise before i do the top.
Thanks, Autumn!


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *
> 
> Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Naomi your going to have you a nice bench there. If you have a router I've seen some people use a jig to flatten a bench top, just a thought. How are going to add bench dog holes?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *
> 
> Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.
> 
> ...


Naomi, You are amazing.
How thick is the top and which kind of wood do you use?
Shalom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *
> 
> Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.
> 
> ...


very good progress


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *
> 
> Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.
> 
> ...


looks beefy, and awaiting to be used and abused! looking forward to seeing more progress!


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Starting to Look Like a Proper Bench: The Top *
> 
> Wow. So it's really coming together. For my last glue up, i used my crappy workmate rip-off and the strongest natural clamp-gravity.
> 
> ...


Top= 3 5/8" thick
I think i am going to use hand planes to flatten it….
It is rather beefy. I think of it as a table with cankles.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*

As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:

Once you look at the characteristics that make a species good for a workbench, you see that white oak, Southern yellow pine, fir, poplar or just about any species (excepting bass wood and the soft white pines) will perform brilliantly. (p.14)

And for some salt in the wound:

Anyone who has purchased a white pine 2×4 bench from a home center can attest to this fact: These benches are easy to beat. They dent when you look at them wrong. (p. 16)

Now, why do i mention this? I am building my Roubo out of white pine. I live in Israel-trees are not plentiful. I paid about 1000 NIS for my lumber (i think around $270)-but this includes all the lumber for the bottom shelf, to be fair. Ouch. That's also about 1/3 of my student stipend. When i was at the lumber place, the guy offered me this other lumber, but it was about double the price, and it looked funny, and i don't trust that guy-i feel like he was trying to pass off warped lumber to some stupid woman. Perhaps i should have considered it for just the top…either way, i am beginning to get a bit nervous about how soft the top will be. I am wondering if a thin layer of laminate will help. Or if there's something i can do to toughen it up? This would be ideal-they i wouldn't have to mess with workbench covers. How about a layer of epoxy over the whole top? 
Also, does anyone have any ideas about the hangover (of the ends) of the bench? Since i am doing a knock-down version, i am losing some inches. I wonder if that makes a difference with regards to the overall length of the bench. Thanks in advance, LJs! I know there will be opinions shared!


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


naomi,

My opinion is that a workbench is meant to be used and abused. There is no sucha thing as a dead flat workbench that's been used. There's no need for it to be dead flat either. Just needs to hold wood and support things without a lot of moving.

Somewhere along the way, probably when home style planers were introduced, woodworkers started to think about dead flat workbenches. In the past, the workbenches were made with flat sawn "whatever they could get" wood. Do you think those benches were immune to wood movement? Naw, me neither.

Good luck,


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


I see It's made to be used epoxy will just chip off a little at a time


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


anything you make will be just fine , naomi .
as jim said , many benches were as catch can .

the work bench just needs to be sturdy ,
i have lower cabinets ,
with a particle board top .

it has worked for 15 years !


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


I just read Chris Schwarz's book too. There's a comment where he visited Sam Maloof's workshop, and found that he was using solid core doors on sawhorses and he's supposed to be one of the best woodworkers alive!

So don't worry too much!.

Your bench will be heavy, stable and pretty flat. The top will get a bit dented, but that doesn't really matter. As it's thick, you have plenty of material to flatten it every year or so and bring back a smooth top.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Mi Naomi,
I would not worry at all, make it solid, or fasten it to the wall or the floor, what you need is stability.
If the wood will tear, yes, any wood would, but enjoy it, especially the estetic part - it just get's more beautiful as it goes. Do not try to change that.
Best thoughts,


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


I too think you are going on well, I for one have simple work tops, made out of low-grade spruce, and I prefer them to my old aristocratic bench, which, by the way, was built in Wien many years ago by someones who had your same name  








So don't give up, your name is your lucky charm!!!


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Having not used white pine… I can't say for sure. Assuming it's similar to our local soft softwood radiata pine it shouldn't be a problem. If it gets a few dints… who cares. It's a bench. Better then an hard bench putting a dent in your project. The above suggestions of epoxy and laminates in my mind will serve to unnecessarily uglify it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Hi Naomi. My advice is to listen to the advice given above. You can always keep a platter with a cleat attached for holding in your vise (say stored hanging on the back of your bench that can put on the top when you are doing heavy pounding, if you are concerned about big dents.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Ditto to everyone's advice. I have benches that have solid core doors, cheap plywood and frames out of white pine.
They work just fine.
I think the more important point is that they don't wobble or rack when your sawing or planing a board 
and buy the best vises your budget allows.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Naomi;
All good advice above. I'd like to echo Daniels comments about having the workbench top dent instead of your expensive hardwood project that you spent many hours over! Make it sturdy and dont worry about what your material is…you will be flattening the top about every year or 2 anyway.
Keep going.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


I would use it as is and then when it started getting dinged up too much, I would flatten it and inset a facing of tempered masonite hardboard.

I love benches but they are a tool to be used and not just for decoration.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Antonio-thanks for posting that cool picture!
Everyone-you're all absolutely right about a bench getting knocked about. It will make me a little sad but my main concern is, or was, that it might get dinged up to the extent that it will effect my work. I guess there's no concern for that, though, based on everyone's comments…

Another question:
i have 4 pieces for my 2 little stretchers. i don't know what happened, but 2 of the pieces are much heavier (wetter?) than the others. I would say one wet piece weighs more than 2 dry pieces. What should i do? Laminate 1 wet with 1 dry?

One more question:
i suppose it doesn't matter very much of one of my legs is 3/8" thinner than the rest, right?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Naomi, don't worry. I've been using the same pine bench ( particle board and harboard skin on top) for twelve years now. As many before have said as long as its sturdy it'll be fine. Knocks and chips add character anyway.

Martyn


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Naomi Plenty of people have made gret wood WORKING benches that's what they are WORKING not for looking at so carry on my deal lady you will do great.Naomi also I am a big fan of Eli Avisero woodturner from Israel and have some of his dvd's do you knopw of him in Israel he's very good but needs to improve his English a bit LOL anyway have fun Alistair


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about it too much Naomi. even the soft pine will hold up for many many years. on a positive note - it's easier to work with, so you'll have less of a hassle putting the thing together (mortises, and tenons) and overall, it's a workbench, and the top can always be replaced if you end up deciding at one point that it's too beat up - which I doubt would be anytime in the foreseen future.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Maybe those two boards aren't White Pine, but, say, Aleppo Pine, which is heavier and stronger - just out of curiosity Aleppo Pine is the best boatbuilding wood of the Mediterranean Sea, and the noblest because even Homer (the Greek guy, not the Simsons ) names it. 
When the wood is milled, cut in boards, it's somewhat difficult to distinguish one Pine from another.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


Just got caught up here, gonna add you to my faves so I'm sure to STAY caught up! 

My last "bench" was an old set of kitchen cabinets that had a deteriorating plastic (melamine?) top. I ripped it off to expose the wood underneath and make it look a little more benchy. Well, little did I know that that wood was a sheet of plywood only about 1/8" thick! So every time I had to do anything even slightly violent with wood, I'd get out my shooting board/bench hook and use that as a real wood surface upon which to work. So you could do something like that, or keep a smallish sheet of plywood around for that very purpose. The Schwarz mentioned a planing board (I think it's called) which also might be a viable solution for you.

As for your wet/dry stretchers, I would use the wet ones for the short pieces and the dry ones for the long tenons. If the wood shrinks, it won't affect the shoulders of the tenon, whereas if you use the wet stuff for the long tenon pieces, you may end up with more room inside the mortise - although if you've drawbored the tenons it might not affect its stability anyway.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Some Considerations Along the Way, or a Cry for Help*
> 
> As i have been building this thing, i have had my nose in the Schwarz's book. However, i cringed when during my review i read this:
> 
> ...


After 30 years of woodworking, I still don't have a bench. I place a recycled glued up panel ( ex one side of a wooden garbage receptable from a cabinet shop) on top of my router table. When I need something lower, I move it to a pair of sawhorses. I wish I had a pine bench!


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Shiftless*

Sorry i have not updated this series in a bit. I have to put the Roubo on hold for a bit. I have a chapter of my dissertation due, and i am also busy with sorting out my drivers licence here so i can get a little 125cc scooter. I hope to be posting and doing more Roubo soon!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Shiftless*
> 
> Sorry i have not updated this series in a bit. I have to put the Roubo on hold for a bit. I have a chapter of my dissertation due, and i am also busy with sorting out my drivers licence here so i can get a little 125cc scooter. I hope to be posting and doing more Roubo soon!


cool. 125cc will help alot in the city. traffic, parking, gas…

looking forward to updates.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Shiftless*
> 
> Sorry i have not updated this series in a bit. I have to put the Roubo on hold for a bit. I have a chapter of my dissertation due, and i am also busy with sorting out my drivers licence here so i can get a little 125cc scooter. I hope to be posting and doing more Roubo soon!


I'm driving a Vespa 150GL from 1963, and I love it!
Bought her when I was 17…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Shiftless*
> 
> Sorry i have not updated this series in a bit. I have to put the Roubo on hold for a bit. I have a chapter of my dissertation due, and i am also busy with sorting out my drivers licence here so i can get a little 125cc scooter. I hope to be posting and doing more Roubo soon!


Here she is by the way!
http://www.felding.net/vespa.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Shiftless*
> 
> Sorry i have not updated this series in a bit. I have to put the Roubo on hold for a bit. I have a chapter of my dissertation due, and i am also busy with sorting out my drivers licence here so i can get a little 125cc scooter. I hope to be posting and doing more Roubo soon!


Look forward to more blog when you can


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Shiftless*
> 
> Sorry i have not updated this series in a bit. I have to put the Roubo on hold for a bit. I have a chapter of my dissertation due, and i am also busy with sorting out my drivers licence here so i can get a little 125cc scooter. I hope to be posting and doing more Roubo soon!


Ahh yes the dreaded chapter meetings with your advisor….

Actually I enjoyed talking shop with Larry (my thesis advisor when I was doing my masters) he had a lot of really good advice and I probably would never have finished without his guidance and support. I hope you have some great progress on this, and all your subsequent, chapters!


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Roubo and Research*

I just wrote a post about how woodworking empowers other aspects of our lives. You can read it here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Roubo and Research*
> 
> I just wrote a post about how woodworking empowers other aspects of our lives. You can read it here.


sorry i don't follow links


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Roubo and Research*
> 
> I just wrote a post about how woodworking empowers other aspects of our lives. You can read it here.


yes, interesting, interesting, but…..WE WANT F-A-C-T-S, not words!! 
(just kidding ))


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Roubo and Research*
> 
> I just wrote a post about how woodworking empowers other aspects of our lives. You can read it here.


;-)


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Roubo and Research*
> 
> I just wrote a post about how woodworking empowers other aspects of our lives. You can read it here.


Like many things, how we approach woodworking is probably how we approach our life. I find at some point, you just have to jump in and get started with what you know how to do - because you can't possibly imagine all the questions, issues, challenges up front. But by jumping in and getting started, you can begin to think in practical terms about a very specific thing, the next step and work your way through it, one step at a time. Before you know it, you've solved every challenge and you are there. But you will never get there unless you start! Getting started is the most important part of accomplishing your dreams!

Good luck with you bench and your studies!


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Roubo and Research*
> 
> I just wrote a post about how woodworking empowers other aspects of our lives. You can read it here.


Steve, thanks so much for taking the time to write such encouraging words. You are absolutely right, and put it so succinctly. 
Best,


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Self Control*

OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.

From Roubo SLumber
My circular saw was doing a crap job even though i set it for shallow cuts, and it actually started smoking! So i had to cut the tenons by hand. Way more enjoyable. Again, i love my shark saw! Below is a comparison between the cuts. Can you guess which is the hand-sawn tenon?

From Roubo SLumber
Yep, the one on the right.
When the pieces are arranged next to each other, i am excited for the final thing!

From Roubo SLumber
But something tells me i should have dimensioned the lumber first…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


very cool progress. you can still dimension the lumber if you haven't cut the mortises yet. even if you have you could still beef up the tenon later. and since these are the legs/base of a workbench - I wouldn't over worry about it - just get it as best as you can.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Naomi,
I love my Shark saw, too.
Do I understand you tried the cuts with a circular saw? Not a table saw?
I would suggest you should put a tablesaw on your "want" list!
But, in the meantime, the Shark saw will do a creditable job.
Regards,
Don


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sharon. i have not cut the mortises yet. I am just a bit concerned about gluing the boards up after taking some shavings off and the squareness of the tenons. Good thing i have a shoulder plane!

Don-i think there are a dedicated shark-lovers group! It's cheap and does the trick! I have mixed feelings about the table saw. I definitely kind of want one, but i am scared to death. Either way, lack of budget keeps me from having to make a decision!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Naomi- you have better chance of making those tenons and legs square by milling them rather than leaving them as they are now. although structurally speaking - there's a huge glue surface for those parts to bind together, so again - I wouldn't worry about it TOO much. all you want to get is the legs flush with the front of the top. eventually as the wood moves- even that perfect flush fit will shift off a bit - but you'll still have those legs for what they are designed for - additional surface to clamp workpieces to. they don't have to be perfect. just have to 'be there'


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


I second Autumn ,if you enjoy hand work do them by hand.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Naomi, Beautiful job. 
I shall buy these saws, the set.
I hope and I expect that your bench will be finished by next spring so that I can see it for myself when ( Ahsem willing) I come to visit you next year.
Last night I drilled the dog holes in my bench. 
Shalom.
Bert


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like your circular saw doth protest the pink guard! Way to go with the hand-cut tenon!

You cheated, Naomi, and started your Roubo without me!

Not trying to make you jealous, but this past weekend I manhandled ten 12' long 2×12 boards of SYP. Oi vey! My back doth protest! They are currently cross-cut to more manageable lengths (mostly 8' and 4' long) and stickered for a bit more drying. I figure I'll leave them like that for three or four weeks before I test the moisture again. Oh, and to give my back some time to recover…

Excellent progress on the bench so far, though!


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Good to see you making progress.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Compliments, I can hardly wait to see all the legs in place! 
(btw it's always better to come to a compromise, prohibition produces the opposite effect; at least, as far as Adam and Eva and I myself are concerned ...)


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Purplev-i am not sure i follow.I plan on planing the legs, but i might have been silly to cut the tenons (ie cut 2/3 boards shorter) before hand….

Autumn-good analogy-i honestly don't know which wins out. Best is choc in the workshop!!

Jim-right on!

Ethan, come on, dude! Hike up your kilt and get to work! ;-) Don't make me feel guilty! We should find a way of linking our progress-to have a Roubo dialogue whilst we build. That would be sweet. And SO dorky. Hope your back is alright :-/. I contemplated (by that i mean looked on Amazon) getting a moisture meter. They're like $100! Insane!

Dan (iel?)-Thanks. You know i'm always flipping onto your blog to check out your Roubo, right?

Antonio-well said-and a Scriptural reference and Christian theology joke as well?! We need to hang out!

I really appreciate all the readings and comments-i feel like i've got backup here. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


About Shark saws: I use 10" shark saw blades for my table saw and I am very happy with those also.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Naomi:
Look at the review on moisture meter from harbor Freight and it cost just about 10 to 15 bucks. 
If you need one one of us could mail you one.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Naomi do you still work on your Roubo? 
Do find any time to work on it?
I really enjoy "my" work bench.
Shalom.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Self Control*
> 
> OK, who am i kidding? I couldn't just stay away! I am trying to limit myself, though. So as a reward for studying, i allowed myself to cut a few tenons.
> 
> ...


Dude, woodworking in a skirt? Thats bad aas. Great pic.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Minimal Progress ;-)*

OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


Congratulations on the driving theory licence.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


Congrats on your exam 
In the states it's called threaded rod and you just have nuts and washers on both ends after cutting it to size.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


Thanks, Mafe! 
Thanks, Jim! Right, a threaded rod-thanks! Sometimes i don't know English words for things-it's ridiculous. So it'll be ok then, you think? I saw these nuts that look like they go on top (like at the end-i think they are called cap nuts you recommend those?


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


Naomi,

Cap nuts are just decorative for the ends. You can use them as long as they tighten up before they bottom out ( they will only screw on so far). 
You can use regular nuts, one on each end.

1. cut your threaded rod to required length
2. Screw a nut onto one end and place a washer on the inside This is now your bolt like thingy
3. Insert into your pre-drilled hole matching your thread size ( eg 6mm if your rod is 6mm)
4. Put a washer, then a nut on the other end and tighten down by hand, then tighten with a wrench or socket wrench from both ends

If you want you can countersink a hole so the nut is buried into the wood, so that it is not left proud of the surface.

I use this method all the time because I can't always get the size of bolt which I need or because the nearest hardware store is 120km away from me, so I keep a stock of threaded rod on hand in all sizes and corresponding nuts and washers.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


Steve, thanks so much for the tip and the reassurance of this method. Btw, is your profile pic a still from Monty Python's Lumberjack song?! Brilliant!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


haha - yes it is! I don't look like Eric Idle, nor do I cross dress but I like the Canadian mounties in the background (because I am originally from Canada) - besides the obvious pun


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


Haha! Well, since you know the song, i have a theory about it. I posted it here. Let me know what you think. I'm pretty certain about it but i've not found any supporting evidence.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Minimal Progress ;-)*
> 
> OK, so i flipped the top and started milling the top of the bench. On Monday, i had my driving theory exam and passed! Yay! And i was near the hardware store so i popped in for some bigger bolts. Turns out they only come in 10cm (is this true?!) so i had to buy a long one-over a metre (bigger than a yard!) and cut it into pieces. Does this sound right to everyone? I kind of thought having a head on the bolt gave torque advantage…


Naomi, I think you nailed it. You've just provided the evidence by putting them side by side. 
Actually I found a couple of other reference to the similarity. Wikipedia makes mention of it and then references a few 'sources'. Only 1 of them is still there: 
Here


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*

After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.

From Roubo Leg
It involves no cutting straight pieces, going to buy more pieces, no nail-gunning the thing to the leg (i can't afford a nail gun! i'm a student!), and the clamp's edges are perfectly straight. I thought i would be posting on here that it was a big mistake…but it worked fine. It's a more intuitive solution, i think; much simpler. Maybe i'm missing something, but it worked fine, and i expended much less energy. In fact, this was a step i had been putting off because i was afraid of the whole offcut tenon process. Pretty absurd!

*Holdfast Question*
I decided to maybe use my holdfast in an experimental hole i drilled on what will be the offcut side of my bench:

From Roubo Leg

It doesn't work like the one i used when i cut dovetails with Chuck Bender! The hole seems the right size…could it be bc the surface is uneven?

*Little Slideshow*
http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


looks good so far - the wooden clamp idea is great! you can either cover it with plastic wrap, or wax paper to keep glue off of it.

as for the holdfast - not all holdfast are the same. did you smack it hard enough? I notice on mine every once in a while it'll come loose if I didn't smack it hard enough to begin with.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


If the holdfast is smooth on the part that goes into the dog hole, it may not have enough …. bite. Take some 60 grit sandpaper and grab that part of the holdfast, then twist it back and forth. This will rough up the surface of the holdfast's peg and should make it stick a bit better after you give it a whack.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


It looks like your holdfast's are cast iron, they seem to be stiff, to be really effective, they need to be able to give a little, or you have to have this give after in the wood…
Be carefull if you bang them too hard, they might brake.
I just bought two vintage French my self, they are forged, they seem to be able to take some beating.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


Naomi, about your hold fast read this:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/The_Mystery_of_Holdfasts/

I got hold-fasts made here by a local black smith,they work very well. 
Look here:
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1469
I am sure you could some made for very little money where you live .
Shalom


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


Yeah if they are cast they won't have the 'flex' that a forged holdfast will…in fact cast can be quite brittle and will shatter if hit just right…forged, of course, are more ductile ('bendy' for the less technically inclined  and will flex enough to 'grab' the piece in question. I believe it is actually the tension imposed on the holdfast by striking it that holds the workpiece in place.

After some rough days writing my thesis going to the library WAS my reward…of course now I have a wife, kids and woodworking so I've lots of ways to reward my self now LOL!


----------



## cjsolo (Jun 18, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


Are dog holes supposed to be drilled with like a 10 or 20 (or something) degree angle relative to vertical (assuming the work bench is more or less horizontal)? I don't know - just thought I'd ask.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


If you use round dogs, drill straight down


----------



## cjsolo (Jun 18, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


Square dogs get 88º (or 92º, depending on your perspective) and round ones get 90º to the benchtop. Excellent information for a noob. Thank you!


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Leg Glue Up & Holdfast Question*
> 
> After a good day in the library, i decided to reward myself by gluing up one leg (it's the only one with all 3 pieces dimensioned properly). I opted for the Schwarz's gluing up accoutrement (part of a multi-grain cheerio box in my case) rather than my roller, as i didn't want to wash it up after one use. Jury's still out on the method. I did dare to change one piece of his advice, though, and i am throwing it out there for other beginners who find making jigs more intimidating and overwhelming than the piece (that being said, in the slideshow you will see a little-does it count as a jig?-in order to plane the leg boards. Worth it!). Instead of making little tenon offcuts to nail to the leg in order to keep the boards from sliding about during glue-up, i opted for my wooden handscrew.
> 
> ...


I love the Jip and Janneke doekjes…....
But also to see how your work is going.
Ga zo door…...


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

*Picking it Up Again, For Real!*

Just a quick post to say that I am really building my Roubo! And I mean it this time! The baby is in daycare and the husband has gone to get some lumber for me. I had made a mistake in my ordering, and in the end, my bench will have some kind of an apron ( I know, not really a French bench), and won't be pretty, but hey, it'll get the job done, and I will get back to woodworking!!

I assembled this workbench from Costco when I was 8 months pregnant. I was pretty disappointed that it would just be used as a sideboard for our appliances. So happy I was wrong. I just pulled the water-damaged Roubo legs out and cleaned them up a bit. 









Now to attach the short stretchers with a housing dado. Gulp! Wish me luck!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Picking it Up Again, For Real!*
> 
> Just a quick post to say that I am really building my Roubo! And I mean it this time! The baby is in daycare and the husband has gone to get some lumber for me. I had made a mistake in my ordering, and in the end, my bench will have some kind of an apron ( I know, not really a French bench), and won't be pretty, but hey, it'll get the job done, and I will get back to woodworking!!
> 
> ...


Shalom Naomi, 
I Never post anymore on this Forum but I ma very glad to hear from you and from Yerushalayim!
How are you doing?
I am reading the you are a mother, Mazel Tov!
I am doing OK in the cold and the snow of Utah.
Good to hear from you.
My wife and I still plan on returning to your country what we love.
Shalom.
Bertrand
PS; are you sure that you bought this bench in Costco as in the USA Harbor Freight sales it, I know, I bought one. 
In fact this is a pretty good bench for the price.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Picking it Up Again, For Real!*
> 
> Just a quick post to say that I am really building my Roubo! And I mean it this time! The baby is in daycare and the husband has gone to get some lumber for me. I had made a mistake in my ordering, and in the end, my bench will have some kind of an apron ( I know, not really a French bench), and won't be pretty, but hey, it'll get the job done, and I will get back to woodworking!!
> 
> ...


That's wonderful Naomi,
Good luck on the build, will be happy to see where you are going.
Time do pass, like the sun on the sky, life is short and precious.
Artichokes, ohhhhh I love those.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Picking it Up Again, For Real!*
> 
> Just a quick post to say that I am really building my Roubo! And I mean it this time! The baby is in daycare and the husband has gone to get some lumber for me. I had made a mistake in my ordering, and in the end, my bench will have some kind of an apron ( I know, not really a French bench), and won't be pretty, but hey, it'll get the job done, and I will get back to woodworking!!
> 
> ...


Wow, that's what hiatus means!

Congrats on your return, and "Luck"!


----------



## woodchucker1 (Aug 3, 2021)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Picking it Up Again, For Real!*
> 
> Just a quick post to say that I am really building my Roubo! And I mean it this time! The baby is in daycare and the husband has gone to get some lumber for me. I had made a mistake in my ordering, and in the end, my bench will have some kind of an apron ( I know, not really a French bench), and won't be pretty, but hey, it'll get the job done, and I will get back to woodworking!!
> 
> ...


Shalom. Most of us started out Jewish. Jesus brought us to where we are today. I feel very close to my brothers and sisters from Jeruselem. I have recently gone on a quest to find and build (scale models or full size) tables & chairs from Jesus and Joseph's time. The joinery had to be special as they probably had no scres, metal or glue to use so long ago. Anyone have some ideas for me ? Much appreciated. God Bless You !


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

jerusalemcarpentress said:


> *Picking it Up Again, For Real!*
> 
> Just a quick post to say that I am really building my Roubo! And I mean it this time! The baby is in daycare and the husband has gone to get some lumber for me. I had made a mistake in my ordering, and in the end, my bench will have some kind of an apron ( I know, not really a French bench), and won't be pretty, but hey, it'll get the job done, and I will get back to woodworking!!
> 
> ...


Wow, this looks great! You are inspiring me to build a Roubo of my own.


----------

